# Xclusive Tech Thoughts?



## XclusiveTech (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey guys I am wanting to know what you think about the price vs performance of our hosting services. The answers will be taken to the owner so be honest, we want your feedback!


Post things like "you should use a HDD instead of an SSD", "you need more RAM and less of something else"


Dedicated Servers - http://www.xclusivetechja.com/pages-dedicatedserver.html


VPS -

http://www.xclusivetechja.com/pages-vps.html


Web Hosting - http://www.xclusivetechja.com/pages-webhosting.html


----------



## XclusiveTech (Sep 27, 2014)

Don't just rate my thread and walk away. We need constructive criticism.


----------



## zzrok (Sep 27, 2014)

Do you want us to use the service or just give feedback based on your spec sheet?


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 27, 2014)

What sort of DDoS protection is offered for your IRCd plans?


----------



## drmike (Sep 27, 2014)

Well the dedicated server page:

1. $185/mo for a 4GB of RAM box???? That's $100 overpriced.

2. All the other plans are likewise overpriced.

3. Shop #6, Hopewell Office Complex

Hopewell, Hanover, Jamaica W.I

You folks are exactly where?

4. What datacenter are services from?

5. This.  http://www.xclusivetechja.com/pages-webhosting.html

"

Reliable Infrastructure
Your website will be securely hosted on the latest hardware at one of Internet Solutions' state-of-the-art data centers. These facilities provide redundant power, fire suppression and excellent physical security. "

Plug that into Google and you get:
https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=%22Your+website+will+be+securely+hosted+on+the+latest+hardware+at+one+of+Internet+Solutions'+state-of-the-art+data+centers.%22

About 27 results....

*And those results are not just for your domain... So template and filler BS copy.*


----------



## drmike (Sep 27, 2014)

Similarly on the webhosting page is this:

"Numbers always give clarity to everyone!"

Which is ahh not so hot English. 

https://www.google.com/?gws_rd=ssl#safe=off&q=%22Numbers+always+give+clarity+to+everyone!%22

About 283 results

Like the others, far from your own site in results....


----------



## drmike (Sep 27, 2014)

I also find no Terms of Service, SLA, Privacy Policy, etc. on said site.


----------



## XclusiveTech (Sep 27, 2014)

The data centre is in the US. The owner is from Jamaica. I will talk to him about your complaints.


Could we know what could be improved on?


----------



## Amitz (Sep 27, 2014)

You talk to yourself often?


----------



## XclusiveTech (Sep 27, 2014)

Amitz said:


> You talk to yourself often?


Obviously I'm not the owner. I'm the Sales Manager.


----------



## blergh (Sep 28, 2014)

XclusiveTech said:


> Obviously I'm not the owner. I'm the Sales Manager.


You seem to be a fairly bad one at that. Sorry.


----------



## XclusiveTech (Sep 28, 2014)

blergh said:


> You seem to be a fairly bad one at that. Sorry.


How so? I am just trying to get honest feedback on our hosting. The pricing has already been reduced. Check the VPS plans.


----------



## Amitz (Sep 28, 2014)

XclusiveTech said:


> Obviously I'm not the owner. I'm the Sales Manager.


Honestly - that was not obvious, at least for me. But I am a bit slow in my head, you know...


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Sep 28, 2014)

Holy fuck at the prices, $8+ for 2.5GB disk space?


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 28, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> Holy fuck at the prices, $8+ for 2.5GB disk space?


premium pricing.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Sep 28, 2014)

Kayaba Akihiko said:


> Holy fuck at the prices, $8+ for 2.5GB disk space?


Every bit is handwritten. You can also upgrade to punch cards for $250/m.

How come after "6 years" in the business you guys are changing pricing and plans immediately based on one or two posts?


----------



## XclusiveTech (Sep 28, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> Every bit is handwritten. You can also upgrade to punch cards for $250/m.
> 
> 
> How come after "6 years" in the business you guys are changing pricing and plans immediately based on one or two posts?


It was not based on posts on this forum. I have not worked there for 6 years so I would not know any other details.


----------



## DomainBop (Sep 28, 2014)

> Dedicated Servers - http://www.xclusivet...atedserver.html


Umm, I think you should check your website immediately.  I just clicked on that link and got a 404 page not found, and your home page is showing a "hacked by" message and playing a children's song...not good.


----------



## drmike (Sep 28, 2014)

Oh please stop.... 

Your Jamaican team needs to write some copy instead of fakin'.

This:

http://www.xclusivetechja.com/pages-dedicatedserver.html

Top knotch - Network and Hardware
You new server's hardware will covered according to our rock solid SLA. Furthermore, we're committed to providing rapid response time in the unfortunate event of a hardware failure. Our network is also tightly controlled to prevent interruption while still providing you with the critical access that you need. 

Knotch isn't the right spelling.   It is notch.

As for the rest of the copy, look at this little site no one ever has heard of before called asmallorange [http://asmallorange.com/hosting/dedicated/]:

You new server's hardware will covered according to our rock solid SLA. Furthermore, we're committed to providing rapid response time in the unfortunate event of a hardware failure. Our network is also tightly controlled to prevent interruption while still providing you with the critical access that you need.

Seems like total copy theft there.  Entirely ripped.   The original copy was meh.  Stealing such is meh2.


----------



## XclusiveTech (Sep 29, 2014)

I am sorry I have since left the company.


----------



## Amitz (Sep 29, 2014)

XclusiveTech said:


> I am sorry I have since left the company.



*lol* That escalated quickly...


----------



## k0nsl (Sep 29, 2014)

Indeed. Now we won't ever know how they were defaced, and I wouldn't feel comfortable being a customer of theirs if they cannot or will not disclose any information on how it was done, and if they took any measures to patch up whatever it was.



Amitz said:


> *lol* That escalated quickly...


----------



## 24/7/365 (Sep 29, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> Indeed. Now we won't ever know how they were defaced, and I wouldn't feel comfortable being a customer of theirs if they cannot or will not disclose any information on how it was done, and if they took any measures to patch up whatever it was.


Maybe it was a disgruntled member of staff that's very recently left the company  h34r:


----------



## drmike (Sep 29, 2014)

Can't say I feel sorry at all.

Hopefully the company doesn't come entering the market with the crap they were bringing.


----------

